# Google Ebook Store



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

So, I noticed on another forum that Google has launhced their ebook store (http://books.google.com/ebooks) which seems to have a lot of the same features as the Amazon Kindle store (free samples, wireless syncing across devices).

While I don't think I'd buy from the Google Ebook store just for my iPod or Android phone, I wonder if those of you who use other ereaders would be enticed by Google's ebook store over the traditional sites for your ereaders such as Nook or Sony?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If a book I wanted was cheaper? Absolutely.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I downloaded a couple of free books just to see how they looked, but the two ebooks I am considering buying were priced way over Amazons pricing.  Doubt I will use them for very much.


----------

